# taxidermy career



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

I won't bore you with my personal life story but I am inspired to make a career through the art of taxidermy. Is this even possible? How/ where can I go about this? Any networking information would be appreciated.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

join the MTA, but i caution you... dont expect A. to be good over night, and B. have a "career" in the field over night either. also, strongly advise you check out taxidermy.net, and if you have the $ look into a few one on one training sessions offered w/ some of the better names in the biz, over on taxi.net. also ask round here, we have plenty of seasoned vets who are more than helpful. thats basically the route im going... its been two years, and i cant quit my paycheck job yet:lol: look at going to the convention in grand rapids this march too. what a blast that is. and a huge learning experience. and what ever you do, dont listen to paul:lol:


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Ditto about not quiting your day job...you can make money at taxidermy but as Neil said it won't be overnight. I've been doing taxidermy going on my fifth season and I don't even come close to bringing in enough work to live on. I wouldn't consider myself a great taxidermist but I pay close attention to the mounts I create and try not to make them the same ole same ole cookie cutter mounts. If you want to make money in taxidermy you have to be creative and hope to get big clients!! Good luck in your decision.

PS Listen to Neil's suggestion....Don't listen to Paul!! aka (Mr. T):evil:


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Another route to a successful career in taxidermy is working as an apprentice in an active shop. There are very few in this business who are able to make a living specializing in one category like game heads, birds, fish, etc. You will probably need to diversity such that you can do whatever comes in the door. I hope you're young because running a full service shop takes years of learing and experience. Good luck.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

DFJISH said:


> Another route to a successful career in taxidermy is working as an apprentice in an active shop. There are very few in this business who are able to make a living specializing in one category like game heads, birds, fish, etc. You will probably need to diversity such that you can do whatever comes in the door. I hope you're young because running a full service shop takes years of learing and experience. Good luck.


good luck finding an apprenticeship 

unless you can move just about anywhere in the states...


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Ditto again to what these guys are telling you. I am just a fish guy but I will offer anything I know and have learned from some of the best in the business. I have spent the last few years focusing mostly on custom molding and painting replicas. Feel free to contact me if you want. Anytime you want to stop by when I am molding/casting it would be no problem. contact me through my webpage www.greatlakesfishreplicas.com. good luck in your journey.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

In this economy, new taxidermist are popping up everywhere, looking to make an overnight living in a already cut throat business. There are so many new guys that pieces of the pie are getting sliced really thin. There are so many guys down the road doing "the same thing" for less just to get customers. If you have a full time job now,, you better learn to love it all over again.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

If you do decide to go full time, here are the things I look for in what will be my third taxidermist after my latest mount debacle.

1. Be open when you advertise being open
2. Write everything down that your customer asks for on his mount.
3. If there are any unexpected problems or issues, call the customer and explain instead of using your best judgement. 
4. If you are behind or cannot take any more work, be honest about it.

As you can tell, I am bummed that I cannot find a PROFESSIONAL acting taxidermist and I promise you I am not trying to find the cheapest around. I wish you the very best and hope you make it. Please just treat your customers as you would like to be treated. Sorry for the rant but I am steaming over my latest mount.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

It seems that a carear in taxidermy could very well end up as a carear as a gunsmith. You will end up with a lot more friends than money.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Being a full time Taxidermist for 18 years,..20 if you start from the day my License showed up in the mail. I can say this...

*1) Your days you spent in the field will be drastically reduced.* Probably by 2/3rds. For example, my vacation stated last Monday the 20th of September...10 days all to myself with nothing to do but drive up North and chase grouse with the dog by day, and hunt Coyote at night! (My annual trek)

Until a client's kid shot a Doe. Said that he'd see me after he got off work. That was after 6:30 pm. One Vaca' day gone. Then the phone rang and it was a first timer client who seen my work and didn't want anyone else touching his Bear. "I'll be by tomorrow!(Tuesday) Tuesday night, as I'm packing stuff into the truck..he calls back. Sorry about that, but he had to take the kids to Gander Mountain! Said he'll be by today around noon and is looking forward to meeting me. 2 more days shot..down to 7.

*2) You can never inconvenience you customers..EVER*! Your plans and wants or needs become second to the whims of your client base. Even if they say things like."Go ahead and go up North!..have a great time. I'll see you when you get back! Lost 2 really good clients early on making that mistake. Took a few seasons to get them back. One because his "Guy" wasn't around and he had to get his Deer dropped off TODAY!

You can squeeze in 1 day here and there, but forget about 2 days in a row during the months of October and November if you want to operate a successful business. Why just 1 day and not 2? Because that's all I take off is 1 day. IF you are not _IN_ the shop when the phone rings, most of your clients are calling guys like me, who are there NOW! Not sitting in a tree stand whispering on their cell phone!

I still remember the day I stopped into Sportsman's Taxidermy run by Joe Segler aksing for his advice on the topic. He just laughed quietly and shook his head. Got the same response from Bob Checkie at Buck Stop.
Now I'm giving you the same advice, hopefully you'll listen better than I did.

The pay really sucks.
The hours are nonstop.
Some of your clients _are_ going to screw you. Usually when your at your most vulnerable.
NO matter how hard you try. You'll never make every customer happy!
It only take a few unhappy customers to damage you reputation.
Your days hunting and fishing will get cut down to next to nothing.
Taxidermy is like a drug. The more you do it, the more you like it! The more you like it, the better you get. The better you get, the more you want to do it!
Even with prior experience, 1 out of 3 small business_ WILL_ fail. I imagine that number is even higher for those who have never operated a business before.

There is a lot to be said for a M-F, 40 hour, guaranteed paycheck job!
Think long and very hard about doing this!

My addiction now runs so deep, that NO amount of Rehab or intervention is going to make a difference! 
You've been warned...
Mitch


----------



## herefishy (Feb 23, 2006)

well, I don't have a day job to quit! ha. can't get any worse. Used to work in residential construcion but in the last few years have been on my own. Would attending schools/ seminars be woth the $ and time? Are there any to be recomended? Cutting into my time in the field or water is going to be a problem. I too have an addictive personality. I;ll chase steelhead with a fly rod for 17 days out of the month if the opportunity presents itself, and it has.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

herefishy said:


> well, I don't have a day job to quit! ha. can't get any worse. Used to work in residential construcion but in the last few years have been on my own. Would attending schools/ seminars be woth the $ and time? Are there any to be recomended? Cutting into my time in the field or water is going to be a problem. I too have an addictive personality. I;ll chase steelhead with a fly rod for 17 days out of the month if the opportunity presents itself, and it has.


first and fore most, im just going to say MOVE ON, if your quote is true... "Cutting into my time in the field or water is going to be a problem." cuz like mitch already said... you cant be taking time off. our busy season, is the same season we wish we could be the ones hunting... that said... there are folks i dream to learn from... EVERY big name, legit, skilled taxidermist who does a specialization in something, has people who love them, and people who dont... so its not fair to ask who should i go to, rather, who should i research and see that i like for my self. i made the mistake of point and click go go go. i dont regret the school i went to, because it got my feet wet... and i learned the basics... but i know now, if i had just researched it, i could have got my feet wet AND learned the right way to do things... now im stuck learning the hard way. for what its worth, and i hate to name drop on here because like i said, some people dont like certain big names, some love them... i would go to bill yox for white tail deer. i would go to rick crain for fish, and ducks the guy id go to, doesnt teach so im sol:lol: like i said before, the best things to do is join www.taxidermy.net (im duff83 on there) and also join the MTA michigan taxidermist association. best $35 you ill ever spend. then join us in grand rapids in march for the convention... 4 days of classes for the cost of a night out on the town... imo maybe a 1500$ value just in seminars.


----------



## rbenson (Nov 21, 2008)

Good advice from everyone. Taxidermy is a tough business. I spent 12 years full time and never really got ahead. It would be a great business if it wasn't for the few customers that can never be made happy, or trying to get work picked up and paid for when finished. My advice is learn all you can and do a few animals or fish as a hobby, thats what I'm doing now. 
Rob


----------

